# 2014 Cruze - songs on ipod do not appear on car display



## MarcusJ (Dec 10, 2013)

Songs are in itunes and on the ipod itself, but when ipod is connected only 39 out of my 49 albums appear on car display.

Some of these albums are self made, my own personal music that I and friends have created so they are not on itunes. But I manually put in all the info etc. At first I thought it was an ipod problem but the albums play off the ipod, just don't show on car... I've sorted by artist, album and song and they don't show up.

Aslo some of the albums display the incorrect artwork and not the artwork I attached to the albums. These even occurs on some of the albums that are from itunes.

I'm not sure what to try next.

Peace,

Marcus J


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Which iPod and what software level? What file format besides the iTunes format?


----------



## MarcusJ (Dec 10, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Which iPod and what software level? What file format besides the iTunes format?



ipod touch 16 GB iOS 6.1.5

I'm ripping them straight into itunes, and they are ripping to MPEG-4 Audio. Both the tracks working and the ones not working are this type. 256 kbps (VBR)

Thanks.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi MarcusJ,

Looks like you're new. Welcome to Cruze Talk! We have an Infotainment Team available 7 days a week to assist you with any Infotainment concerns. please feel free to send me a message if you have any further questions.



Infotainment Specialists
855-478-7767
Hours of Operation: 8:00am to 10:00pm EST
Seven days a week

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MarcusJ (Dec 10, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi MarcusJ,
> 
> Looks like you're new. Welcome to Cruze Talk! We have an Infotainment Team available 7 days a week to assist you with any Infotainment concerns. please feel free to send me a message if you have any further questions.
> 
> ...



"further questions"...?? You say that like you already answered my first question.

Peace,

Marcus J


----------



## Coppertop (Sep 10, 2013)

I believe as long as you tag the said songs to an artist/album, then you should be able to see them on the Cruze display. Use the knob to search and select artist, then album, then said songs you are supposedly missing.


----------



## MarcusJ (Dec 10, 2013)

Coppertop said:


> I believe as long as you tag the said songs to an artist/album, then you should be able to see them on the Cruze display. Use the knob to search and select artist, then album, then said songs you are supposedly missing.


I've got albums and artists that are also missing. It's seems to be random, although I'm sure it isn't.

They will play fine in I access them through the ipod itself, but they do not show up on the car display. Another annoying thing is on the albums it DOES recognize it will replace the assigned artwork with something generic. Like a Public Enemy album, with the correct artwork on the ipod, will display a pic of Chuck and Flav sitting on some steps. Totally random... I have XM currently, and I'm wondering if it is pulling images out of the air for some reason. It also displays "70's R & B" for some of the rap albums... or pictures taken of a live performance somewhere. 

It's strange... but I deal with it... a fix would still be nice though.

Thanks for the help.

Peace,

Marcus J


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

MarcusJ said:


> "further questions"...?? You say that like you already answered my first question.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Marcus J


I think she meant 'If any other Cruze related questions arise, (like mechanical questions or dealer assist questions) to feel free to send her a PM.

Customer Service has become a valuable resource to have available......in your case, by providing a direct line phone specific to audio concerns.

Rob


----------



## metr01d (Jun 7, 2013)

My 13 Eco does the same thing with my iPod touch and iPhone 4S, it's annoying that one or two songs on a few albums just don't show up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Marcus J, 

When you say they do not show up, does it say unknown? Where did you get the music from on the computer? The reason I ask is, the source should be a WMA file. If it is protected it will not play. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

